# Virtualbox on FreeBSD 12.1 kde5 host does not see usb thumbnails and/or printer



## BonHomme (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a FreeBSD 12.1 KDE5 Desktop which also runs a Windows 10 VM running in VirtualBox. Now I need to create a Windows 10 usb install stick to able to install Windows 10 on another computer. 

It seems that this can only be done with a Windows computer (it did not work with dd if=windows.iso etc.) so I want to do that with the Windows 10 VM om my FreeBSD desktop.

Though FreeBSD sees my USB stick and I also can mount / unmount it on FreeBSD as /dev/da0s1 and though I also installed Virtualbox USB support according to chapter 21.6 in the handbook, VirtualBox does not see the USB stick.
The strange thing is that I also use a Yubikey usb stick which is recognized and working fine in any VM I use on my desktop, but also does not show up in the Virtualbox usb device manager.

Is there anybody who can tell me how I can solve this Virtualbox USB problem or who can tell me how I can create a bootable windows10 install stick on FreeBSD?


----------

